
Jio develops in-house 5G tech; aims to reduce cost and foreign dependency - webmobdev
https://content.techgig.com/jio-develops-in-house-5g-tech-aims-to-reduce-cost-and-foreign-dependency/articleshow/74548652.cms
======
webmobdev
> India's leading telecom operator, Reliance Jio Infocomm has developed its
> own 4G and 5G technologies ... Jio is probably the first company in the
> world to make such a move.

 _According to The Economic Times, the disruptive telco is set to take its
chaos to another segment of the industry; network infrastructure. Although
trials are still taking place, the confident claims suggest the telco could
become less reliant on the traditional ecosystem and could create more of a
commodity-based supply chain._

 _“We are more scalable than these vendors and are fully automated since we
have our own cloud-native platform,” one insider said. “In 5G, we will totally
be self-sufficient. We can give the design, layouts and board support packages
to third-party manufacturers to have our gear made.”_

Source: [https://telecoms.com/502948/reliance-jio-reckons-it-can-
do-5...](https://telecoms.com/502948/reliance-jio-reckons-it-can-
do-5g-without-vendor-help/)

 _Viettel, the largest mobile operator in Vietnam, has outlined bold 5G
ambitions which go much further than mere network deployments and high-speed
services for its subscriber base ... The operator reportedly is working on its
own core 5G technology, with the aim to develop 80 per cent of the tech at
home by 2020. Local media say it has invested millions of dollars to develop
5G chips and devices._

Source: [https://www.mobileworldlive.com/blog/blog-can-viettel-
develo...](https://www.mobileworldlive.com/blog/blog-can-viettel-develop-its-
own-5g-tech/)

What is it about 5g that many seem to find it easier to build this tech?

